# Rob Zombie's The Blob (2011)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Rob Zombie will be directing and writing the script. I can say with 100% certainty, that Sheri Moon will be in it.









http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17219


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sinister said:


> I can say with 100% certainty, that Sheri Moon will be in it.


Ya think?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't want to see a Grindhouse version of the blob. If the backstory is good I will go see but I think he is best at his original ideas.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So is this a remake of the remake or of the original?


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

How many times can you remake a movie? The idea has been made and remade. I guess anyone who had an original idea was fired. If everyone is having the same thought than someone isn't thinking.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hollywood is a wasteland. And Zombie, once a showman hero to me, is a now a waster. Rob Zombie, the new Michael Bay.... just drop the bomb and let God sort 'em out.

I mean ****, they don't even have enough originality to come up with a _sequel_ anymore.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

very disappointing news.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I hate the remake trend. Having said that if anyone is going to remake a film like the blob it should be a guy like Brett Piper that actually gets what it is about these old classics that we like.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

God I can't believe I am asking for a sequel. I loved the last remake which was from when I was a kid, Kevin Dillon is ugly but perfectly cast to the bad kid he was, and the effects were so grody good. The first remake is in my top ten, sci-fi anyway. I love that condom buying scene with the priest!

I'll netflix it but that's all.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Remakes really disappoint me as well but Zombie has made such good films in the past that I honestly can say I'm sort of excited for this :/ Haha I think I feel ashamed of saying that but it is sorta true. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17593


----------

